# New River?



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

Just curious if anyone could give me some tips on fishing the New River. Im heading down there next weekend for a rafting trip and plan on staying an extra day to fish for smallies. I generally fish the Great Miami and Little Miami and do fairly well with plastic craws, tubes, and cranks. Are there any suggestions on artificial baits I should bring? I will be in Fayetteville WV if that helps. Are there any Muskie in this stretch?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

About the only thing I would bring would be some jerk baits. The last few times the guys I go with have had good fish on tubes and jerk baits.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I vacation in Hinton, WV every year. We usually make it down for the 4th of July and first weekend in October. The fishing has slowed due to the pressure it receives. A buddy of mine that owns a guide service and cabin down there said he had action from 5 muskies two weeks ago in one evening. The smallies weren't cooperating and he guided for muskies that last half of the day. Yes, there are some skies in there. It's best to use some braided line if you are throwing bigger baits because you might run into one of the toothy critters. Handle them with care and get them back in the water asap as they don't do well in this warm weather after being caught. Make sure to bring along some pliers and a boga grip just in case. I really don't know what the hot bait is right now for smallies but they were on the big black/gold Rapala X-Rap when I when down on the 4th. Several baits that you can't go wrong with and should always have on you are the small Rebel Wee Crawls, Rapala Husky Jerks, Panther Martin spinners and Ugly Duckling crankbaits. 
Hope this helps and be safe down there.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

good stuff thanks! Keep it coming


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

can i go with you?


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

fishing247 said:


> can i go with you?


sure the more the merrier


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Needs some tips from you on how to float the little miami as close to Ceasers Creek Dam down about six miles. Should be some pretty good action there?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just got back from 4 days in that area.
Spinnerbaits and Bandit (4-6) were the ticket for us. But we also had some muddy water.
We did have a mud line where the Greenbriar dumps in for a couple days, and that was a pattern for a while.
All the big fish were out midstream on the darker rock piles.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

what color cranks and spinnerbaits? Im gonna head down to bass pro here in a couple days


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

White spinnerbaits one day when it was clear. Black spnnierbaits the next when the whole river went muddy.
Brown/orange craw on the Bandits.

Gorge was a pisser. 4.5 feet on Friday. 
Had a yak wash down about 1 1/2 miles past the take out and learned lessons on floatation on Saturday.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I should tell you that Fayetteville is not that close to Hinton. I live in Summersville which is about 15 miles from F'ville. If you will be wading there is alot of good access below Hawks Nest dam at Cotton Hill which is only 8 miles from F'ville. I wade a good bit and the number one bait this summer has been a 4" stick worm in any shade of green. We had alot of flooding last week but the river should be fishable by the coming weekend. As for muskies, they can be found throughout the New and lower Gauley rivers. Meadow River is a small river that has a good population of muskies and smallmouth which is not far from F'ville, about 20 miles to Nallen. I would reccomend a large in-line spinner in bright colors and large jerkbaits. Good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

dacrawdaddy said:


> I should tell you that Fayetteville is not that close to Hinton. I live in Summersville which is about 15 miles from F'ville. If you will be wading there is alot of good access below Hawks Nest dam at Cotton Hill which is only 8 miles from F'ville. I wade a good bit and the number one bait this summer has been a 4" stick worm in any shade of green. We had alot of flooding last week but the river should be fishable by the coming weekend. As for muskies, they can be found throughout the New and lower Gauley rivers. Meadow River is a small river that has a good population of muskies and smallmouth which is not far from F'ville, about 20 miles to Nallen. I would reccomend a large in-line spinner in bright colors and large jerkbaits. Good luck and stay safe!!


thanks I appreciate it!! I actually just bought a bunch of 4'' worms in green pumpkin so that works out. Is there decent kayak access? I just dont want to hit class IV or V rapids.


----------



## lip_jerkur (Jun 27, 2005)

hey dacrawdaddy, u from summersville? I love wading the gauley river over at curtain, below craigsville. Some really nice smallies/walleyes in there. Muskies have been caught as far back to camden on gauley. I'm from Richwood. U live up anywhere near weirton? man we'd have to hook up and do some fishing! don't see to many of the home boys up this way!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

mjchiodi - are you back? how did you do?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I live near Akron but am 40 years removed from McDowell Cty. in Southern WVa and fished that area nearly every weekend in the summers. We'd car or truck camp in the parking area below the dam and fish the rivers from the influx of the Greenbriar to the spillway below the dam. We concentrated on big channels in the spillway(maybe the most exciting fishing any where IMO!) but would fish the river by wading near the parking areas and downstream for smallies. We used crawfish(whole if soft, or tails) and helgrammites for everything. We'd seine the bait in the same areas-caught a big snake and many snappers in that seine. This post takes me back to my teens.....LOL!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't been up that way for several years. Give me shout when you're in the area and maybe we can wet a line.


----------

